# στρειδώνα (η) = barnacle fouling



## Zazula (Mar 2, 2011)

Φωτό προπέλας με στρειδώνα εδώ: http://photorama.ning.com/photo/e-streidhona?commentId=2578499:Comment:465340&xg_source=activity.


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2011)

Και από εδώ πώς έγινε μια προπέλα μετά από ένα καλοκαίρι στα νερά της Φλώριδας. Η στρειδώνα είναι η τερηδόνα των ελίκων; Όχι, η φωτογραφία αριστερά είναι μετά από γερό τρίψιμο — σαν καινούργια την έκανε.


----------

